# A3 / S3 Undercarriage rustproofing/undercoating?



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Anyone plan on spraying an undercoating to prevent rust etc. on the underbody?

I've heard of people spraying an oil type coating underneath for those that will drive these bad boys in the winter...umpkin::snowcool:


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

It's a bad idea.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/12/watch-for-these-sales-pitches/index.htm

In fact, aftermarket rust proofing often makes the car more susceptible to rust since it damages the protection provided by the manufacturer.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Fluid film, Boeshield T-9 and ACF-50, these are lanolin based sprays.

RustCheck and Krown T-40. Yes Ziebart rustproofing is BAD for your car!


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Like oil changes every 3k miles, this is something no longer needed for modern cars. Times have progressed. The factory applies the right stuff already. Anything more and you'll be doing damage.


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

In the winter I try to take my car through a laser (touchless) car wash no more than a week after salt/snow gets all over it. I imagine this helps keeping the underbody clean.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

PbanyS3 said:


> Fluid film, Boeshield T-9 and ACF-50, these are lanolin based sprays.
> 
> RustCheck and Krown T-40. Yes Ziebart rustproofing is BAD for your car!


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

rabbitgtibbar said:


>




LOL, Just say you don't know! The list of corrosion inhibitors was compiled from another car enthusiast site and cars will rust modern or not. I'd rather not have surface rust if you know what i mean. Even WD-40 works.



ACF-50 is the best and is made by Lear, it goes on clear and is used in the aerospace industry. Dunno about you guys but i may keep my S3 for a while and WILL be driving her in salty NY winters.

For those leasing i can see why you would care less.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

PbanyS3 said:


> LOL, Just say you don't know!


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

PbanyS3 said:


> For those leasing i can see why you would care less.:beer::beer::beer:


The Audi corrosion warranty is 12 years, that's a lot longer than a lease. Of course, someone who gets an aftermarket rust proofing will probably have that warranty justifiably voided.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

I guess you guys are missing the point. I don't want to be the one crying to Audi or the dealership that my car looked rusty when i looked at the underbody during an oil change. Think of it as putting leather conditioner on the seats some people do it some people just use a damp cloth and are satisfied.

Having a thin layer of this clear stuff will in the very least make it easier for cleanup when crud builds up underneath.

I wasn't thinking of the black pickup truck style bedliner por-15 stuff. The clear stuff wears off and needs to be reapplied yearly or biannually. I'd imagine if you lived in a snowy icey climate or parked the car near saltwater conditions you would need a thicker coat.

Hey if you guys wanna break chops so be it. But simply dismissing the idea is along the lines of not needing a car cover for your car, clear bra is a waste of money, thinking that your new car doesn't need paint correction. (some members here have done it) Changing the oil and filter at 1k or 1500 miles right after the break in period. Hell some guys don't even care about breaking her in they just let her rip! Some won't change the oil until the free 5k service.

If you're passionate about your car like i am you will find any way to enhance the owner experience!:vampire:


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not dismissing the idea, I'm refuting it. Wash your car regularly, protect the paint, and you won't have any trouble. 

See if this can get through to you: http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2015/03/should-you-rust-proof-your-new-car-.html


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

No point the A3/S3 already has it. 

You can see the coating when you look at the lower silde wall that goes underneath the car.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Northeastern US winters are no joke*

Thanks, the linked article also has an opinion from Krown Rust Control which makes one of the sprays Krown T-40 i mentioned.

Check out the comments section. Many agree with me.


Whatever folks, to each his own...:grinsanta::biggrinsanta:


----------

